# Black and Decker Plunge Routers



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I figured this would be a good place for this question..

One of the tools I'd like to get someday so I don't have to borrow one is a plunge router. If I were ever going to use it for more than routing out driver holes and rounding over the edges on the infrequent projects I work on, I'd go for a Bosch.

However, I won't. So it seems kind of silly to fork over big $$ for a router I'll barely use. Enter the Black and Decker Plunge Router for a mere $40+$19.95shipping.

Anyone have an experience with them? I'm not expecting professional quality equipment here, but something that'll work is all I'm looking for.


JCD


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't! I did and I'm not the happiest camper. 

I have a BD Plunge router and it's okay. Bang for the buck I can't complain but I had problems since I didn't have a great bench set up. Sooooo I went out and purchased a wolfcraft router table to attach the BD router to. It was very painful and it works only so so. I would recomend that if you are going to use this router on smaller stock that you think about a router table that will go with it. Actually I would do it backwards and think about a router table and the router to go with it. I do like the wolfcraft table though. For equip that isn't used day in and day out I like it.

Good luck :nerd:
-john


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

im a carpenter and ive used a few black and deckers. I would think that the main differences would be a lower amp/light duty motor with less power, and a light duty body. With this being known, if you rarely use it, and only on small projects, it should be fine and should last for at least a little while. It would probably only burn out prematurely with extended and strenuous use.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I actually just read some place that the B&D is not compatable with the Jasper Jig -- which is the whole reason I'd buy the thing.

Just checked and for everyone's reference, here are the routers the JJ works with:


Bosch 1613 and 1615, 
DeWalt 621 and 625, 
Freud FT2000E, 
Hitachi M8V, TR12 and M12V, 
Porter Cable 690 series and 7539, 
Skill 1823 and 1835, and 
all Sears, Ryobi and Makita models

JCD


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If you want Bosch on the cheap: try their refurbs, sometimes available at Amazon or at CPOtools (http://bosch.cpotools.com/index.html)

Or, go with the Craftsman routers that are made by Bosch. I'm not sure of the model number, but their mid level routers are just re-colored Bosch's, albeit with some minor feature changes (like template bushings and how accessories attach).

Plus, if you already have the Jasper Jig and the Craftsman model doesn't fit, it's easy to return, provided you didn't run a hundred board feet through the router already 

I'm biased towards Bosch (I have two routers, a drill, sander, angle grinder, and jig saw from them), but it's because they have the best motors. Not just the most power or longevity, but the soft start and speed control are fantastic.

For my brute force work, I have a Milwaukee 1525 beast in the router table. You can plow a 1" dado in hard maple and that thing won't break a sweat.

BoomieMCT here has the big Bosch plunge router (3 HP motor) and loves it. He was upgrading from my 20 year old B&D router that I gave him (it was my grandpas). Still ran, but with a lot of vibration and runout in the motor bearing. The Bosch was a remarkable improvement.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I have one of the B&D Orange colored Storm Routers and while it does a good job it does not fit the jasper jig I bought:crying:


----------



## rfrey004 (Jun 27, 2007)

you can check out pawn shops you can get some decent tools for decent prices just buy what looks to have been taken care of


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I got a pretty good deal on the Dewalt 618 on Amazon. I searched around for the best deals and settled for the 618 kit with three different bases. It works pretty good but the dust vacuum removal part isn't the best in the world. It only works so-so.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I have the B&D router you speak of and love it. I built my MAME arcade cabinet with it and never had an issue at all. I have also used it for building my brothers sub woofer boxes for his car with no issues. If you are going to get the jasper jig find something that will work with that or find a jog that will work with the B&D


----------



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

I have one of the discontinued Firestorm routers, it's the first one I've owned, but it seems to get the job done. Best part was that I picked it up for $15 on a clearance table at Home Depot, but had to buy a collet for it. I also purchased something similar to a jasper jig--not as accurate of adjustments but it works pretty well to cut circles. Let me try to find the website for it again...


----------



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

Here, found the link:
http://cripedistributing.com/black-decker-deluxe-router-guide-p-197.html


----------



## jkoll42 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'v been using bosch for HT cabinet and also home work and is a great piece of equipment. Just like others said, better to get a refurb/ used bosch or dewalt or milwaukee than something you will not be too pleased with. Also of note is that you can rent plunge routers from a tool rental for about $15 a day. If you are only going to use it a few times that might be an option.


----------

